# Dvořák - Op. 22 - Serenade for Strings in E Major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Here below you find a live concert of the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra.

I've also opened an other poll in the section for games, if you want to give your vote: BWV 1080 Vs BWV 1059 - Best pieces of J.S. Bach award


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's one of the pillars of the string literature, not played nearly enough, and utterly delightful start to finish. It's brilliantly written for strings: you can tell Dvorak was a string player himself. Enough great tunes for two serenades!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it's excellent. This is what I wrote about it in the Dvorak guestbook:



Sid James said:


> "Mozart is sweet sunshine," said Dvorak, and his *Serenade for Strings *has more than a bit of the radiance of that composer's music. A contemporary critic described it as "untroubled, flowing night music." That is exactly the way I see it. This is perfect music for winding down after a hard day.
> 
> Even though the emphasis is on elegance, Dvorak's trademark folkloric warmth is still present. I think that the two complement each other perfectly. The mellow tones make me think of a golden sunset and the delicate, filigree patterns are reminiscent of Mozart and Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted Excellent.
Favoriets - Neville Marriner and also Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It is a nice piece mostly for beginners, an introduction to better serenades like Tchaikovksy, Dag Wiren, Elgar and others.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

larold said:


> It is a nice piece mostly for beginners, an introduction to better serenades like Tchaikovksy, Dag Wiren, Elgar and others.


Completely disagree,.... "beginners'' all things on his own merit in music.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's my favorite of the romantic era string orchestra pieces, nevertheless a rather slight piece, so I gave the second best rating.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted Good. I like it, but there are other string serenades (notably the Elgar and the one by Kalinnikov) that I prefer.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I voted “very good”. I listen to this piece occasionally and like it. I listen to the wind serenade more often and LOVE that one. So I saved “excellent” for that piece.


----------

